# Need some chest help



## bigguns (Feb 8, 2006)

Right guys - I need some advice on how to kick my chest into growth mode. My workout regime is going pretty well and this is week no. 6 on my first cycle, but my chest has always been lagging behind the rest of my body. When I've had a good chest session then I have a fantastic pump and it's nice and full, but I think it's time to reconstruct my chest routine.

My normal routine (hit chest once a week) is something like this:
Flat Bench Press: 4 sets pyramiding up the weight and lowering the reps 10-8-6-4
Incline dumbell press: 4x10
Flat / Incline flys: 3x10 (i occasionally superset the incline press and flys)
Weighted dips: 3x8

So - here's where you come in. Give me a kick-ass chest routine that'll leave me crying like a newborn baby and I will follow it religiously. Should I be hitting chest more frequently, or perhaps considering adding some bands/chains to mix things up a bit?


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 8, 2006)

Most of your chest developement is in your upper chest area.  The width comes from flat bench so i like to do Incline chest first.   Here's mine.

Incline Bench:  1 warm up 3 working (heavy up to 315lbs 6 reps)
Flat Bench: 3 working (heavy up to 365lbs 6 reps)
Incline flys: 3 working (heavy up to 115lb DB 7-8 reps)
Cable flys:  3 working (moderate weight to failure important to go slow)
Bench Machine:  3 working (The stack and some with as many reps to failure)
Dips: 3 working (To failure)

I'm always pumped when i'm finished and i've noticed my ches to be thicker.


----------



## squish (Feb 8, 2006)

I agree with Oracle... incline chest is where I usually start.  Heavy... I do 4 sets 12 reps, 10, 8, 6.

Then I go to flat (not as heavy for me here because I'm trying to emphasize my upper).  Then after declines  I come back to upper with dumbell flys.


----------



## bigguns (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks guys. I definitely need to get more incline work in. Also looks like I might need to add in a few more working sets.

Hitting chest tomorrow so will try change things around a bit. Any additional tips / suggestions are most welcome.


----------



## thesiant (Mar 15, 2006)

*incline*

I'm not as big as these guys, but I definitely love incline best. Dumbell incline press has to be the most satisfying chest exercise ever. I will go easy on flat just to be ablt to so more on incline. Lots of people I know feel the same about their chest routine. 
i just love the feel of a pump way up by my collar bones!


----------



## Zaven (Mar 15, 2006)

bigguns said:
			
		

> Right guys - I need some advice on how to kick my chest into growth mode. My workout regime is going pretty well and this is week no. 6 on my first cycle, but my chest has always been lagging behind the rest of my body. When I've had a good chest session then I have a fantastic pump and it's nice and full, but I think it's time to reconstruct my chest routine.
> 
> My normal routine (hit chest once a week) is something like this:
> Flat Bench Press: 4 sets pyramiding up the weight and lowering the reps 10-8-6-4
> ...


that's a good plan.....how's your form?  Form is what is important....not so much the routine


----------



## bigguns (Mar 17, 2006)

*Update*

Quick update for you guys - I dropped the weight on my chest pressing exercises by about 15% and really focused on form. Incline bench press has been my primary exercise, followed by flat bench and then I mix it up a bit with dumbell/cable flys and dips.

Let me tell you - there is NO substitute for GOOD FORM!!!! I was obviously getting sloppy as my max was going up and had forgotten all about how good form helped target the muscle far better than heavy weight and sloppy form. My chest has been responding really well - so thanks for your advice guys.

Would still like to know more about incorporating chains/bands into my workout so any suggestions/guidance would be much appreaciated. I've had a look at WSB but would like to know from your own personal experiences.


----------

